# לעקור



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

Does this have something to do with removing or uprooting, in the sense of people?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Yes.

עקרו אותם מביתם והם לא ידעו לאן ללכת.


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

Just people? not carrots for example? lol


----------



## Egmont

Zeevdovtarnegolet said:


> Just people? not carrots for example? lol


Carrots too, or trees, or ... It's a good translation for "to uproot" in every context I can think of.


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

Great thank you ;0  What about teeth or splinters?


----------



## Egmont

Zeevdovtarnegolet said:


> Great thank you ;0  What about teeth or splinters?


Teeth? Definitely yes. That's the word to use.

Splinters? I don't think about them much, so I don't know what I'd say. At the nuance level, לעקור implies gross motions rather than the delicate ones you'd want for this, so I might look for an alternative, but fortunately I don't need one at the moment for any reason other than this thread. (You wouldn't "uproot" a splinter in English, either.)


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

LOL!!! you have a good point.  OK, so in lieu of uprooting a splinter, what would be the natural verb for this sort of situation?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Zeevdovtarnegolet said:


> LOL!!! you have a good point.  OK, so in lieu of uprooting a splinter, what would be the natural verb for this sort of situation?



להוציא זה בסדר

*הוצאתי *קוץ מהאצבע, לדוגמא

In Hebrew you can להוציא or לשים almost anything!


----------



## Zeevdovtarnegolet

I will keep that in mind ! lol thanks


----------



## Egmont

A bit late coming back to the party, but I agree. להוציא works. I might also use למשוך (to pull), depending on what sort of motion was needed for the particular splinter.


----------

